# [portage] emerge,  ./configure (résolu)

## alcorel

salut,

j'ai dans mes logs un programme contenant une erreur fatale . après recherche, il faut que le logiciel soit compilé avec --enable-non-ether-decoders.

 y aurait-il un moyen de passer des options a ./configure autrement que par les use?   

d'avance merci!Last edited by alcorel on Sun Dec 01, 2013 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

La FAQ est en effet affirmative à ce sujet  :Wink: 

En gros, deux méthodes :

- soit tu fais une copie de l'ebuild, tu modifies l'étape "configure" et tu le places dans un overlay personnel.

- soit tu effectues manuellement les étapes de l'emerge à coup de commandes "ebuild" et en intercalant la commande "./configure" kivabien lorsqu'il y a lieu.

La seconde méthode n'est raisonnablement envisageable que si l'ebuild est très simple.

----------

## alcorel

excellent! 

fonctionne parfaitement en modifiant l'ebuild.

merci beaucoup!

----------

## guilc

Et les bonnes pratiques voudraient que tu ouvres un bug sur le bugzilla gentoo (https://bugs.gentoo.org/) pour que tout le monde en profite  :Wink: 

S’il s’agit bien d’un ebuild dans l’arbre de portage !

----------

## alcorel

je suis pas vraiment certain que ce soit un bug, d'après ce que je comprend, tu as cette erreur: 

```
FATAL ERROR: Cannot decode data link type 113
```

 si tu laisses la config de snort sur any interface.

faut que je fasse plus d'essais demain

----------

## guilc

A voir avec le mainteneur du paquet, mais l’erreur sans l’option semble normale, pour une capture sur une pseudo-interface SSL (http://www.tcpdump.org/linktypes/LINKTYPE_LINUX_SLL.html)

Et il me semble pas déconnant d’ajouter l’option par défaut. Bon maintenant, ce que j’en dis, j’utilise pas Snort hein  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## alcorel

c'est exactement ça,

sur any tu as dans les logs decoding linux sll

sur eth0 decoding ethernet et sur tun0, decoding raw. 

```

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2792]: Acquiring network traffic from "any".

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2792]: Initializing daemon mode

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Daemon initialized, signaled parent pid: 2792

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Reload thread starting...

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Reload thread started, thread 0x7f0631012700 (2799)

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Decoding Linux SLL

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Checking PID path...

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: PID path stat checked out ok, PID path set to /var/run/snort

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Writing PID "2798" to file "/var/run/snort/snort_any.pid"

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Set gid to 994

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Set uid to 110

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: 

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]:         --== Initialization Complete ==--

Dec  2 09:48:22 gentoo snort[2798]: Commencing packet processing (pid=2798)
```

et l'erreur sans l'option:

```
Dec  2 09:21:02 gentoo snort[21320]: Acquiring network traffic from "any".

Dec  2 09:21:02 gentoo snort[21320]: Initializing daemon mode

Dec  2 09:21:02 gentoo snort[21330]: Daemon initialized, signaled parent pid: 21320

Dec  2 09:21:02 gentoo snort[21330]: Reload thread starting...

Dec  2 09:21:02 gentoo snort[21330]: Reload thread started, thread 0x7f475d4fb700 (21330)

Dec  2 09:21:02 gentoo snort[21330]: FATAL ERROR: Cannot decode data link type 113
```

----------

